# will the blue wax work?



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

too cold of a wax is still better than too warm of a wax.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

You should be fine IMO, that's still pretty cold. I just put some blue on my board with the "polar vortex" returning, but I still mix in some all-temp with it for good measure.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wax it again with the all temp. You know you want to.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i _kinda _want to, just to be sure, But i did just put about $3 of blue on there so....


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I have been wondering how much the different wax temps actually affect your ride. Is it significant?
You should ride the blue and see if it makes a difference then report back results... Do it for Science!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

on the heel side use warm

on the toe side use cold

when you get tired on one side ride switch:laugh:


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Dutty said:


> I have been wondering how much the different wax temps actually affect your ride. Is it significant?


Cold temp wax in warm temps isn't too bad. Warm temp wax in cold temps can be like glue.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

CassMT said:


> i _kinda _want to, just to be sure, But i did just put about $3 of blue on there so....


Sounds like you are using WAY too much wax. If you put some fiberlene under your iron, you can use a minimal amount of wax. A really big benefit with hard cold temp wax is that scraping will be quite a bit less work.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

behi said:


> Cold temp wax in warm temps isn't too bad. Warm temp wax in cold temps can be like glue.


This is so true


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

behi said:


> Sounds like you are using WAY too much wax. If you put some fiberlene under your iron, you can use a minimal amount of wax. A really big benefit with hard cold temp wax is that scraping will be quite a bit less work.


Dripping wax on is also a waste of wax.

Hot smear method saves wax also.

my All-temp wax that I use, doesn't drip on anyway


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Screw Science! i got no time or patience for sticking...scraped it good (not hotscrape), gonna put a bit of alltemp and schmoo it all together...we'll see what that does


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

If in doubt, cold temp wax > all temp stuff.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CassMT said:


> Screw Science! i got no time or patience for sticking...*scraped it good (not hotscrape)*, gonna put a bit of alltemp and schmoo it all together...we'll see what that does


Wait, this confuses me. I thought you were always supposed to scrape it good before riding it. I scrape until no more comes off before I brush. Am I scraping too much?

I ask this because once I took it to a shop when I still still a noob and had them do it and they left a thin layer of wax on it. I assumed that was wrong and finished their shoddy scrape job, but maybe I have it wrong?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

trapper said:


> Wait, this confuses me. I thought you were always supposed to scrape it good before riding it. I scrape until no more comes off before I brush. Am I scraping too much?
> 
> I ask this because once I took it to a shop when I still still a noob and had them do it and they left a thin layer of wax on it. I assumed that was wrong and finished their shoddy scrape job, but maybe I have it wrong?


Hotscrape refers to using molten wax in order to clean your base.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i mostly do a mediocre scraping and let the icy cattracks do the 'brushing' lol, never slowed me down yet...so i guess i'm bipolar: ocd/lazy at once


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Hotscrape refers to using molten wax in order to clean your base.


Yep I understand that but when he said he was going to scrape extra hard IN LIEU of a hotscrape I was just trying to understand what he meant. I didn't think you could over-scrape but the way I read it was that typically he didn't scrape all the wax off. His answer to my post cleared it up.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hmm, maybe i had 'hotscrape' wrong , i don't add any _more_ wax to do it, not molten wax, i just slowly move the iron and scraper down, picking up all the melted wet wax that's on there....Words!suck! for explaining things, ha


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a feeling this is about to turn into another general waxing technique thread, lol.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

SO!...science

i never got around to adding some all temp and mix it in, i just went with the blue

and it made it to 12*f up there, pure sun day

and...

and...

it was fast as Hell, so frictionless i was shocked, so much so that it made me question the alltemp that i have been lovin for years...anyway, superfun superfast day! woop


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> SO!...science
> 
> i never got around to adding some all temp and mix it in, i just went with the blue
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Good for You! I did a fresh all temp wax on mine before heading north and in 9-10˚, it was fine on the hardpack, until I hit any patches of the super fine, sugar snow the lake effect was throwin' down. Not quite velcro, but definitely slower. Should do a lot better on the fresh groomers tomorrow!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

well now that i know, i will def be saving some money on wax! bulk blue is 1/2 the price of the alltemp i been using...for the coldish days anyway


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> well now that i know, i will def be saving some money on wax! bulk blue is 1/2 the price of the alltemp i been using...for the coldish days anyway


Swix is some expensive shit. I got a _HUGE_ block of Bluebird all temp for less than a small stick of swix! It's been great wax. At least pre-polar vortex, anyway! Smells good too!


----------

